# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Adopter 1 chien aux yx vairons

## tiolune@orange.fr

Bjr je recherche a adopter ds 1 refuge ou auprès d'un particulier 1 chien castré ou 1 chienne stérilisée  avec la particularité des Yeux Vairons pour lui offrir mon foyer chaleureux auprès de ma chienne stérilisée de  7ans pour son  compagnon de vie ...son age de chiot ou junior ou adulte ou âgé cela m est egal ..  je suis en région centre et peut me déplacer a travers la france ...pour voir si entente mutuelle avec ma chienne et avec moi aussi c important qu il ou qu elle nous choisisse aussi...merci d'avance de vos réponses...cordialement  et bonne journée

----------


## aurore27

regardez dans la rubrique Adoption chien "morts programmées et les urgences" sur le site.

----------


## myrtille12

https://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animau...m-blako-452814

https://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animau...-m-olaf-444394

https://www.la-spa.fr/adopter-animau...caa9313-456578

----------


## camille1888

il doit y avoir un chien sur 10 millions qui correspond à cette demande

----------


## aurore27

Il faut chercher cela existe pour toutes les grandes et moyennes races de chiens.

----------

